# Geri Horner / IVF



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Geri Horner has opened up about having IVF pre conceiving her son.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5033517/Geri-Horner-naturally-conceiving-son-IVF-struggle.html

I found all the articles about her conceiving her son after lots of yoga etc and no treatment quite hard to read initially and it is great that she's able to tell her full story.

I just selfishly wish she could have said this from the start as it might have helped us all xx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Gosh I'm getting old.  When I saw this post, my first thought was who is Geri Horner?  Didn't realise it was Ginger Spice!

Turia x


----------

